

Apple Developer Forums Are Back Online - millerm
https://devforums.apple.com

======
millerm
And it's about time. I was really hoping for a shiney new UI/UX but nope. That
thing is just antiquated, buggy, slow and well, if you use it, you know. But,
it's quite necessary to have it up and running! I had originally thought the
forums were part of the breach due to a recent issue with Struts and I swear
the Jive forum software is/was written with it.

